# Wago 750-841 Firmware und Targets



## dhgroe (19 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

wenn man ausgehend von Firmware 02.11.03 (14) des Wago Controllers 750-841 neue Firmwareupdates
einspielt, muss man da auch eine neuere Programmiersoftware Wago IO Pro 32 mit neuen Targets haben ?


----------



## gravieren (19 Februar 2013)

Hi

CoDeSys gibt es bei 3S kostenlos.
Die Targets bekommst du auf E-Mail-Nachfrage von WAGO kostenlos.
(Da du ja bereits die Original-Version hast/bereits einmal gekauft hattest)

Auch die aktuelle Firmware bekommst du von Wago.

Gruß Karl


----------

